
Unix and Beyond: An Interview with Ken Thompson - vorador
http://boole.computer.org/portal/site/computer/menuitem.eb7d70008ce52e4b0ef1bd108bcd45f3/index.jsp?&pName=computer_level1&path=computer/homepage/0599/thompson&file=thompson.xml&xsl=article.xsl&
======
jasongullickson
What's amazing about this interview is that it takes awhile to realize that
it's from 1999. Are we really that far behind?

~~~
nailer
I actually didn't pick that up - I was about to comment on his somewhat harsh
view of Linux. In 1999? Completely understandable.

~~~
jasongullickson
Imagine what he must think today!

------
bumbledraven
"I view Linux as something that's not Microsoft -- a backlash against
Microsoft, no more and no less. I don't think it will be very successful in
the long run... My experience and some of my friends' experience is that Linux
is quite unreliable. Microsoft is really unreliable but Linux is worse. In a
non-PC environment, it just won't hold up...."

~~~
wingo
He was probably right, in 1999.

------
donaq
[http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=1999-05-07-01...](http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=1999-05-07-016-05-NW-
SM)

ESR clarifies with Ken Thompson.

------
j_baker
Heh, this was an assigned reading in my Computing Languages class.
Coincidentally, my professor is also one of the interviewers.

